# Sunday afternoon ramble..



## Luminosity (Jul 11, 2004)

Ok I've just written this ......
Its just like a freshly baked loaf of bread just pulled outta an oven 
I aint even gonna bother to edit it ...there's a certain charm in pure unadulterated thoughts , as they come to ones mind... just thoughts that flowed thru the fingertips as they came to me ...
so by no means is this meant to be poetic or 'literary'.
hence I'm posting it before I can think to make any changes to it lol.
It is a very ummm .... idealistic piece ....so forgive me if it gets a little 'syrupy sweet'  for you.... 
Just got back from hangin out at the local pub with my mates , revising some Spanish before we go back to class this Wednesday and we all had a coupla sherberts (ie. a few glasses of  wine and what-have-you ) .



I can *give* happiness. 
I will always have that to give...
It will never really be *taken* from me.
For I have everything I need 
Though I dont have thousands , let alone millions , in my bank account...
I am rich.
I have my family. 
I have my health. 
I have the smile apon my lips.
I have poetry in my fingertips.
I have my soul , that I will never sell.
I see beauty ...
wherever I cast my eyes.
I sit here in my room , looking over the city below. 
I am warm. 
I am clothed.
I have food in my belly 
and delicious wine in a sparkly glass before me.
Outside , in my world I live in , it is a utopia.
It is peaceful.
Where people have rights.
Where people only feel the need to complain about their favourite tv shows being delayed by  
'Who wants to be a Millionaire' 
or their recycling bin being stolen , 
or a billboard , advertising shoes,  being too racy.....
In our good fortune we've grown complacent.
We've grown greedy.
We never have 'enough'.
We're brainwashed to consume , consume , consume.
Buy more clothes , buy more electrical goods , more cars , more gadgets,more tinkets , more this , more that 
spend spend spend money.
need need need money.
In our pursuit of possessions we mistakenly believe that we own our life ,
just a little bit more.
In that attachment to objects , it is US that is owned. 
It is US that are captured by irrelevant and impersonal items.
So sad.
That we forget the real treasures in the world. 
We forget the most amazing thing we ever have is our hearts...
It is our dreams
It is the people we love.
The people who love us. 
It is the mountains in the distance in the morning sunrise.
It is the golden light at dusk in a field of sunflowers.
It is one of your favourite songs playing on the radio.
It is the smile of an elderly woman picking olives at the market.
It is the curl of a childs fingers nestled in your own...
when you're making up a bedtime story with them as the star , the hero of the tale.
The delight in their face as they hear about their adventures.
It is grabbing your mums hand and dancing with her on a lazy afternoon at the local pub and seeing her happy face.
It is your best friends slow peaceful smile when you catch them gazing at you.
It is the breath of the person you love , that warm breeze carressing your face , just before you fall asleep at night.
It is stopping and seeing , really SEEING , beauty every single day.
Blinded by what you think you need , stop and look around you
You *already* have everything you need
You're surrounded by it darlin....
Everything is a gift ...
yet make no mistake ; you dont own it ... 
You dont HAVE to own it.
Same as YOU dont have to be owned.
Today you have your life...
and tomorrow you might not be here anymore.
Just make sure , before you leave , that you've cherished what matters
and that you've helped at least one soul breathe a little easier.
For that will be a life not lived in vain.
That will be a life well lived.


----------



## vonnagy (Jul 12, 2004)

lurvely ramblins' miss lumi!


----------



## Luminosity (Jul 12, 2004)

Thank ya kindly Mr Vonn :sillysmi: !


----------



## terri (Jul 12, 2004)

Hear, hear, Lumi!


----------



## japmula (Jul 13, 2004)

It was as if the world stopped making noise as I was reading this....thank you. I absolutely loved it!


----------



## Luminosity (Jul 14, 2004)

Wow japmula .. thank you for the compliment :hug:


----------

